# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Franco Pics

## dr.shred

Looking for some good franco pics anyone have any?

----------


## Prime

an oldie but a goodie.

----------


## dr.shred

thanks bro

----------


## dr.shred

anyone else have any?

----------


## Latimus

that is an oldie

----------


## apostalpaul2003

heres 1

----------


## apostalpaul2003

another

----------


## apostalpaul2003

and another

----------


## apostalpaul2003

One of my favorites....his back is amazing

----------


## apostalpaul2003

Look at his upper chest development...truely amazing

----------


## Bound for Muscle

that's one ripped italian bastard

----------


## MER

yeah you seen pumpling iron before? hes pretty impressive.

----------


## Hot-Rox

Franco's awesome! Did you guys see that replay the other night on World's Strongest Man where he was carrying a refig and took a nasty fall ? That was brutal.

----------


## The Giant Killer

More Pics

----------


## AG5678

i wonder what drugs he was on?

----------


## dr.shred

see thats a legit bench besides the fact his feet don't reach the floor.

----------


## apostalpaul2003

> More Pics


those are nice pics havent ever seen some of those before

----------


## S.P.G

Franco's the man 4 sure..

----------


## Dally

pound for pound he was one of the strongest men ever.

and too top that off, one of the nicest.

That dude is one class act.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Props to Franco...

----------


## smokethedays

that guy is insane man

----------


## nalbano34

Damn...to look like that!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lucabratzi

yeah he looks sick as hell, but check out the gyno in the last pic.

----------


## the hulkster

yeah i noticed that one too.

----------


## Equiguns

Not sure if any of you are interested but my hair stylist's husband used to train with franco and arnold in the 70's. I didn't put 2 and 2 together after all these years until like 2 weeks ago. I have been going to my stylist for like 7 or 8 years and her husband would sweep her store and then watch TV. There were posters of a bodybuilder that looked just like arnold from the 70's but they were some other guy. So after all these years I just asked who all the posters and pictures were of all over the store...some of them were with franco and some with arnold, bunches of them with the other 70's and 80's guys. So my stylist told me the posters were of her husband and then he walked up and we started to chat. It was pretty damn cool, almost like going back in time. I figured you guys would want to know the cycles! So of course one of the firs things I asked him was if he cycled back in those days and he said EVERYONE was juicing big time..he also told me some of the last cycles arnold did that he remembered. He also said ne thing he remembered was that arnold and lou were taking massive amounts of juice. I thought that was interesting...he said that they were even taking large amounts by todays standards...I believe he said over a gram and a half of test every week. Then some serious dbol , can't remember how much, bt he said it was about double the daily amount he was taking back then. He trained with arnold and all the big guys in 76 for 2 months and then on and off for a few years, and then again in the early 80's. He said dbol was huge back then. Next time I go I am going to get more info on Arnold, if he knows anything else. He said that there were like 50 or 60 guys at that time that was training all together and were on that level. Maybe I can get some pics of this guy up here if he is willing. He was 5'10 late 190's on stage from what he told me...which was huge, even by arnold standards. And from the posters he was just dry and ripped to the bone..great shape for someone who now looks totally different. He still has great calves but the rest is all droopy. He said he hasn't shown any negative sideeffects from his cycles. He said he cycled constantly for about 3 years and then cycled onand off for many years after.

----------


## kloter1

pretty cool man

----------


## inspector_injector

Yeah....

1.) I didn't even notice the gyno in the pic until someone just pointed it out. I've literally seen that pic like 45 times and didn't notice that. Whoever caught that has damn good eyes.

2.) D-bol and primo was the alltime cycle back in the day. Franco even states in one of his bodybuilding books that dbol is the best drug. He doesn't say he took it, but he says that doctors have found this drug to be most effective for no more than 8 weeks at a dosage of no more than 60mg a day. So he's pretty much hinting everyone as to what was being used.

3.) Franco was very strong and was only on heavy aromatizing drugs. I think he had hardcore genetics, if he was in todays era with todays drugs... Tren , Equipoise and so on, he would be hardcore ripped and unbelievable (just my opinion though)

4.) As for his strength, he is unbelievable for being such a small guy (5'4" 180lbs.) I believe that his highest bench was 525lbs. but I'm not sure. He's one strong dude.

----------


## Franco Columbo, D.C.

Yeah, that 525 bench @ 190 was my best ever

----------


## Franco Columbo, D.C.

no more heavy lifting for me now though...kills my joints

----------


## chest6

wowww shut up

----------


## Dalton5

> Yeah, that 525 bench @ 190 was my best ever


Franco!???!?.....could that really be you!













 :Aajack:

----------


## big daddy k de

Franco is my god ...i go by his evry teaching ...bow to franco!

----------


## Equiguns

still havent been back to my stylist but going to see whats up...the guy said dbol was huge but we all knew that anyway? I really want to know what sort of test they were taking and all that stuff, these are the things we had no idea about...from what i can tell, 80's were bigger for the test...He did however express how much dbol meant to them. I will ge the low down next time I go in and make sure I remember all of what he tells me. Also, I might add that franco was not nearly as competitive with arnold as he should have been...i mean arnold was much taller, and arnold was more aesthetic, and on stage arnold was likely the better of the two bodies (that were up there at that time)...but I mean damn some of francos pictures just look amazing...to bad his pictures werent quite what was on stage.

----------


## juicehoe

well keep us posted if u learn anything new

----------


## goldenFloyd

> yeah he looks sick as hell, but check out the gyno in the last pic.


was going to say something... it is apparent in the previous beach picture too... his actual nipples look fine, it's almost like another muscle in that it doesn't ruin the appearance, but it shouldn't be there.

well, we know that not all the pros were having gyno surgery back then. Also, thanks for the info from the member with the hair dresser connection, gram and a half plus all the other stuff seems like it could do the trick especially with their superior genetics.

i wonder what their liver values looked like.

----------


## juicehoe

how do u guys figure franco had superior genetics? Have u seen old pictures back in his boxing days?

----------


## weightshead

> how do u guys figure franco had superior genetics? Have u seen old pictures back in his boxing days?


doesnt necessarily matter. we know he has good genetics by the mass he was able to build up to and by the fact he held some world records in powerlifting *and* olympic lifting.

there is one well documented story of him being asked to attempt a world record deadlift just prior to a competition. think about that all cut up, no real energy and not having trained specifically for deadlifting - unreal. [incidently he didnt get it as one of the plates fell off the side as he was lifting, someone shouted franco's bringing down the house as he carried on repping and more plates fell off]

i dont care how much gear, you I or average joe takes we would simply not get to that level.

From www.francocolumbu.com
_World Records in Powerlifting:
 Bench Press 520 lbs.
 Squat 655 lbs.
 Deadlift 750 lbs.
Records in Weightlifting:
 Olympic Press 325 lbs.
 Snatch 270 lbs.
 Clean and Jerk 400 lbs._

----------

